
Reducing Storage Requirements of Mobile Games via Predictive Streaming (2019) [pdf] - bryanrasmussen
https://engineering.purdue.edu/dcsl/publications/papers/2019/appstreamer_ewsn20_cameraready.pdf
======
jayd16
I'm not sure this is particularly novel or even desirable. Games have streamed
from optical drives to ram for decades. Page files are quite old. Consoles and
Blizzard games, and others have partial install/background download support in
the wild.

Paging files over an internet connection works. It sucks on mobile because you
just might not have internet access for an extended period of time but it
works well on home devices.

~~~
missosoup
The only real use case for this is applications where the data is physically
too large to keep on the device. Microsoft's upcoming flight simulator comes
to mind.

------
riyakhanna1983
They monitor read system calls, and therefore cannot deal with memory mapped
IO. Concept of caching data is very old. Not sure if this is practical. Not
sure how is this better than Apple app thinning?

